# Specific timer function needed



## NewCuber000 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Not sure if this is thread is in the right place, so tell me otherwise thanks*
I recently got a stackmat timer, so I haven't had a way of recording my times lately. I don't know my real averages of 100 (Or even 12, really) in any events. Although, I do have a Samsung tablet. So does anyone know of any apps for Samsung that you can record your times manually, so I can still use my stackmat? I've been looking everywheres, so if any of you have any suggestions for good apps to use with a function to manually record times, that'd be great thanks.


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 13, 2015)

If you have a computer you can get Prisma Puzzle Timer: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25790-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer

It has Stackmat Timer support or allows you to enter the times manually.

You could also just use qqtimer, where you can enter the times manually in your browser on your tablet (It could work): http://www.qqtimer.net/

I'm not an android user, so I don't know any apps though.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 13, 2015)

rjcaste said:


> If you have a computer you can get Prisma Puzzle Timer: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25790-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer
> 
> It has Stackmat Timer support or allows you to enter the times manually.
> 
> ...





QQ timer doesnt work on my tablet since I think I'd need a mouse to use it. But I guess I could take my laptop out, although it's just way more convenient to use my tablet since my laptop wont fit on my desk with the stackmat and I figure I'd barely take the time to turn it on just for cubing and use it  I'll think about it as a last resort though .


----------



## Wylie28 (Jan 13, 2015)

Im working on one that has that function and I would like input from another person would you like to try it out? Its currently a little bugged due to some battery optimizations I made (after inspection it requires you to tap a second time to open the window where you enter your time) so give me a day or two to fix it and ill have a version on my website that should be user friendly. Pm me if you are interested


----------



## Me (Jan 13, 2015)

If you don't need scrambles, I'd make a custom app (over weekend) where all you do is enter times and get averages.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 13, 2015)

Me said:


> If you don't need scrambles, I'd make a custom app (over weekend) where all you do is enter times and get averages.


Just a text area to input times and

```
Current    Session Best     All Time Best
Single        
Mo3        
Ao5        
Ao12        
Ao25        
Ao50        
Ao100
```
ATB is only if data can be saved


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks to those who've been replying, but I'm going to test wylies new app when it's ready, I inboxed him it sounds good .


----------



## xlmmaarten (Jan 13, 2015)

Is there a way to use prisma timer but when you start it there are no number, only a time when you end?


----------



## primarycuber (Jan 13, 2015)

You can try DCTimer, it's a nice android timer with lots of scramblers, stackmat support, and you can also enter your times manually.


----------



## Me (Jan 13, 2015)

primarycuber said:


> You can try DCTimer, it's a nice android timer with lots of scramblers, stackmat support, and you can also enter your times manually.



You can manually enter times on several timers, is "NewCuber000" looking for a solely a timer, an average calculator, or a average calculator that also happens to have a timer in it?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 13, 2015)

Me said:


> You can manually enter times on several timers, is "NewCuber000" looking for a solely a timer, an average calculator, or a average calculator that also happens to have a timer in it?



I'm pretty sure cstimer has this option and also works on tablets. BTW, "me" will you every be continuing to post more youtube videos as thrawst? I really enjoy your videos as they are very well done and informative.


----------

